
Why 50M Chinese Homes Are Empty [video] - Fjolsvith
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5SE47Xjx2Q
======
Fjolsvith
Seems like anything the Chinese government has to do to fix something is going
to tank their GDP.

